# 4X4 vs 2X4



## Baby-G (Sep 29, 2000)

Have thought about buying an ATV at some point to do utility work around the house, hunt up north, and some trail riding. What do you guys think about the add cost of buying a 4X4 vs 2X4. Is it worth the extra $1000?

Thanks.


----------



## grapeape (Oct 3, 2001)

If you snowplow go 4x4, if you ride off trail while hunting, go 4x4, and some trails may also require 4x4. My .02


----------



## SKUNK (Jan 6, 2001)

I chose one that can go in or out of 4x4 mainly because in the snow or in rough areas you need the 4 wheel drive. Sometimes though the kid comes out in me and I like to spin a few donuts in the back yard. For trail riding the steering is much easier on mine in 2 wheel.


----------



## The Dipper (Apr 11, 2002)

I too recently purchased one that you can shift in and out of 4x4 you cannot beat the ability to have a play machine and a solid work machine all in one I believe this is the way to go you spend a little more money but as you'll find out it's well worth it.


----------



## skinne (Dec 20, 2000)

i would have to agree with above get 1 that shifts in and out of 4 wheel drive i had a 2 wheel drive utility machine at 1 time and in my opinion it was useless for hunting couldnt get me places my 4 wheel drive can for the extra money i would get it a 4 wheel drive and in the future if you want to sell it they have a higher resale.


----------

